# Bianchi Volpe Sizing Question.... Sorry Everyone



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm looking at buying myself one, possibly and here's the low-down. The one I'm looking at has a virtual top-tube of 53.8cm and the next size up has one of 56cm.

I'm about 5'9" which size do you recommend? I intend to commute, tour, and actually, possibly, even use it for cyclo-cross!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jun 23, 2002)

I am 5' 8" and have about a 30.5 inseam, my Bianchi is a 54cm frame and fits me fine....I would say you should be good to go, but I am not a cyclo-cross ridert.


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

the 56 is too big


----------



## Dan Cas (Aug 3, 2002)

mdewitt71 said:


> I am 5' 8" and have about a 30.5 inseam, my Bianchi is a 54cm frame and fits me fine....I would say you should be good to go, but I am not a cyclo-cross ridert.



Bianchi thinks they make a 52 and a 55...


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

The 08 Volpe comes in a 52 and 55cm sizing. Their cross bikes are sized that way with a big jump.

If it's any help, I am 5'11" and I rode a 55cm Bianchi Roger at one point. Fit nicely.


----------



## Nighabi (Oct 28, 2004)

I own a few Bianchi's. I'm 6'1" with a looong inseam and a short upper body. The cross concept I have is back when they listed it as a 58 (really 59) and it fits well, but I have to jack the seat up and run a short stem flipped up. My San Jose (Volpe with track dropouts) has a longer steerer tube, I still run a 59 but even though the web site lists the specs as the same as the cross concept I run a longer stem not flipped up to hit the same fit. I think the 55(56) would be fine.


----------



## kdiddy (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd check the LBS that carries Bianchi. If I recall, the frame geomerty on that bike is the same as the San Jose and the Castro Valley bikes, so you could try one of those instead to get a feel for sizing. I'm 5'11" with a 32" pants inseam and I was going to go with a 55 cm San Jose.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey everyone, thanks for the input. I hit up my local LBS and got the fitting done. The 52 is my best bet and the owner said he'll swap out my stem if need arises.

Can't wait to do some touring/commuting and possibly even some CX on this thing. Gotta say though, the color scheme is heinous...


----------

